# Rice and Beans



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 cups dried red kidney beans soaked overnight
1 clover garlic crushed
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup unsweetened cocnut milk
1 scallions chopped
2 springs fresh thyme
1/2 scotch bonnet pepper chopped
1/2 tsp black pepper
2 cups long grain white rice

Boil the beans, garlic and salt until the beans are tender. Save three cups of th eliquid discarding the garlic. Return the beans and the three cups liquid to the pot, (if there is not enough of the cooking liquid, use water), along with the coconut milk, scallions, thyme, and scotch bonnet pepper and black pepper and salt to taste. When it comes to a boil add the rice. Let boil for 20 mins then remove it from the heat and let it sit for 15 mins.


----------

